# Anyone ever use industrial strength velcro to mount amps vertically?



## Gundam (May 18, 2006)

I have a low wall behind the seats of my corvette and alot of people usually glue a piece of mdf onto it and lay the carpet over. The amp is then mounted onto the new base. Instead of doing this, I was considering using industrial strength velcro to hold the amp up, but I'm unsure if they'll hold for daily use, and the occasional high speed manuvering  

I've heard of pepople using velcro to secure subboxes to the floor of their trunks...but what about for an amp mounted vertically?


----------



## Ron G. (Feb 8, 2007)

Gundam said:


> I have a low wall behind the seats of my corvette and alot of people usually glue a piece of mdf onto it and lay the carpet over. The amp is then mounted onto the new base. Instead of doing this, I was considering using industrial strength velcro to hold the amp up, but I'm unsure if they'll hold for daily use, and the occasional high speed manuvering
> 
> I've heard of pepople using velcro to secure subboxes to the floor of their trunks...but what about for an amp mounted vertically?


I use it to mount my Sony XEC-1000 crossover which is a fair size. That industrial velcro is very strong as it is actually hard to pull the xover off once its mounted. It _may_ work for very small amps if not too heavy, but I certainly wouldn't push the envelope too far. I also have a Blaupunkt velocity V2100 secured to my GTI's trunk floor with it and it does not ever move. But I don't think I would trust it vertically mounted like that. It is always better to secure them with screws, especially from a safety perspective. In the event of an accident, I'm sure mine would no doubt become airborne. And that is not a good thing.


----------



## lbridges (Jan 4, 2006)

I had an Xtant 603X mounted about 20 degrees from vertical using four 2" wide and 8" long strips of industrial Velcro.

This was in a MR2 Spyder. Not as much raw acceleration as your Vette, but it never moved under "street" cornering loads or braking. Never tested the limits at an AutoX type event, so I can't speak to how it would stay with high-G transient loads.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Why not bolt it down with MDF spacers, not the whole board?


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

or if the seat is a plate of steel rather than a mesh, my not just bolt it straight to the steel using self tapping screws?

if it IS a mesh, you can insert a backerboard inside the seat between the foam and mesh and use that to install the amp onto.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Whiterabbit said:


> or if the seat is a plate of steel rather than a mesh, my not just bolt it straight to the steel using self tapping screws?


Very much Tweeter install style (personal opinion). I re-did about 5 of these. Nasty! Drywall screws for the ground too. Sparky and kaboomie it was!


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

I have the Aura amps in my sig velcroed to the rear of my seats. VERY little normal driving- and the car is modified. I think you'll be ok.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

The only problem I've had with velcro is the sticky side, not the hook/loop side. The adhesive just doesn't seem to be all that great.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

solacedagony said:


> The only problem I've had with velcro is the sticky side, not the hook/loop side. The adhesive just doesn't seem to be all that great.


+1 this has been my biggest issue with it.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Mless5 said:


> Very much Tweeter install style (personal opinion). I re-did about 5 of these. Nasty! Drywall screws for the ground too. Sparky and kaboomie it was!


yeah, cause velcro is way better. nothing wrong with using self tapping screws to mount an amplifier to a plate of steel. If you had to fox someone elses install that doesnt mean the mathodology sucked, it meant the excecution sucked.


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

just don't velcro them down inside the cabin. If you have an accident a 20lb projectile will take someone's head off.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

I have mounted a Profile 1200sx [the 2 foot long amp] useing 3/4x6 strips [4x] flat on the floor and held very well.


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

solacedagony said:


> The only problem I've had with velcro is the sticky side, not the hook/loop side. The adhesive just doesn't seem to be all that great.


IDK what kind you guys are getting, or if I'm just damned lucky, but the stuff I have would take nothing short of acetone and a pry bar to remove it. The sticky ain't coming off. I also don't drive it in the winter, so maybe the lack of force on it when it is cold helps it to last longer.


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

The problem he has is there isn't ANY steel to mount anything to. The location he is describing is a fairly thin fiberglass panel located several inches (max) in front of the gas tank.

If you have any questions PM me or head over to http://forums.corvetteforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=20

Tons of system examples and ideas for all vettes (last 3 gen's mainly) and a lot of knowledgeable people there as well.

To give you some ideas .. I have a z06 with a small amp mounted on the back wall using adhesive and MDF, and a rather large amp in length (16.5") but very thin (1.5") underneath a non-power passenger seat. Have a few pics on my profile listed at the above link. Check the stickies first.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I use it to mount Cisco switches in nema enclosures all the time. Seems to work great.


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

From my experience, the adhesive eventually fails in hot climates. It held fine in Denver but it only lasts a few months here in the summer.


----------



## lbridges (Jan 4, 2006)

ClinesSelect said:


> From my experience, the adhesive eventually fails in hot climates. It held fine in Denver but it only lasts a few months here in the summer.


I think it _might_ be a function of what it is attached to - the surface it's stuck to in my case is Corian. BTW, I have a black car; located in Florida; and park in the open while at work Mon-Fri. The amp box recently (last weekend) came out of my car and I just went out and tried to pull some off - will take some pliers and bracing myself against the box to get it off.


----------

